# Co se v mládí naučíš



## mishiczka

... ve stáří jak když najdeš."

Jak byste přeložili toto přísloví?


----------



## nedvidek

I would say: _*What you learn when young comes handy when old*_ or even shorter: *Young Learner - Wise Elder. *


----------



## mishiczka

That's probably the best ... I was trying to be as literal as possible, but it just didn't work.   Thank you


----------



## .Jordi.

Ahoj!
If you're looking for a literal translation, Wikipedia gives us:_
What you learn in your youth will be useful when you are old._


----------



## mishiczka

.Jordi. said:


> Ahoj!
> If you're looking for a literal translation, Wikipedia gives us:_
> What you learn in your youth will be useful when you are old._



I disagree.  More literal - as in closer word by word translation - would be: What you learn in your youth, will feel as if you found it when you're old.  

But as you can see, it sounds weird in English. 

Thanks anyway


----------



## Garin

Podle mého oblíbeného zdroje [_Jarmila Bachmannová, Valentin Suksov "Jak se to řekne Jinde", Universum, 2007_] :


Who so learned young forgets not when he is old.
What youth is used to, age remembers.
Learning in one's youth is engraving in stone.
What's learnt in the cradle lasts till the tomb.
Kniha kromě angličtiny obsahuje i přísloví v němčině, francouzštině, latině, ruštině a bulharštině.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Garin said:


> Podle mého oblíbeného zdroje [_Jarmila Bachmannová, Valentin Suksov "Jak se to řekne Jinde", Universum, 2007_] :
> 
> 
> Who so learned young forgets not when he is old.
> What youth is used to, age remembers.
> Learning in one's youth is engraving in stone.
> What's learnt in the cradle lasts till the tomb.
> Kniha kromě angličtiny obsahuje i přísloví v němčině, francouzštině, latině, ruštině a bulharštině.


 
obsahuje rceni i ve spanelstine? diky


----------



## Garin

Bohuzel, neobsahuje, jen ty jazyky, co jsem uvedl.


----------



## jazyk

Možná to pomůže.


----------

